# One pot open category suggestions?



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

We're doing a small cookoff this weekend and Friday night they have an open one pot category (anything cooked in one pot or dutch oven). We don't want to go with the usual chili, gumbo, etc... any suggestions? I was thinking jambalaya. What would you make? :cheers:


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

Pork chop or chicken suprise. Great one pot meal.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

That will be a surprise to me since I have no idea what's in them. :slimer:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Chicken and dumplings.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Good ideas, keep em coming!


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

King Ranch Chicken. Having it tonight for my birthday. MMMmmmmmmm


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

open?

dessert


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Just checked the rules and it says "anything". But we're going to be cooking over gas, not coals, so no dutch oven dewberry cobbler. -drooling-


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Corned beef and cabbage, Randy. It is something a bit different that not everyone has tried before.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm, I will add it to the suggestion list. 

That's funny you mention cabbage because just last night I tried the grilled cabbage stuffed with sausage for the first time. Turned out good even though I got some strange looks from the neighbors (looked like a bowling ball wrapped in foil on the grill) haha


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

I would cook Alabama Ribs, recipe is in the "Recipe" section. Cooked them three times and I mean unbelievable. I did add sauce to the ribs at the end of boiling them and I mean the most tender ribs you will ever eat..... 1 POT ONLY also


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Don't try to overthink it, it is an open. Cook whatever you do well at home on the stovetop. Since you said gas grill, your choice to add smoke or not. Good luck.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> I would cook Alabama Ribs, recipe is in the "Recipe" section. Cooked them three times and I mean unbelievable. I did add sauce to the ribs at the end of boiling them and I mean the most tender ribs you will ever eat..... 1 POT ONLY also


please don't do this at a bbq cookoff. i've tried this at home and ya'll are crazy if you think they're as good as my smoked ribs. crazy i tell ya...


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

you could always do a shrimp, crab, sausage, potato and corn on the cob boil, properly seasoned of course...


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Carne Guisada


----------



## duge60 (May 27, 2006)

greens and smoked sausage served over cornbread


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for everybody's suggestions. We decided just to go with jambalaya. Cooked a tester pot on the tailgate last night. Turned out pretty good! I'll let ya know how we do. :cheers:


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

I bought a large cast iron dutch oven just for the purpose of making jambalaya. I saw this cajun guy on Bobby Flay show Thowdown making jambalaya. He put a version of his recipe on foodnetwork website. Here it is if anyone is interested. This turns out great. I get the Tasso at Hebert's.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...icken-and-sausage-jambalaya-recipe/index.html

Tate


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I forgot about tasso! I'm using andouille sausage, pork chops cubed, and cubed chicken thigh meat.


----------



## Derek (Sep 1, 2010)

*Paiella*

I would do a paiella it is yummy and not alot of people know about it and it's easy especially on gas pm me if you need a great recipie


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Paella did cross my mind. Maybe next time.

I forgot to say the cookoff is at Al's Sports Bar on upper Westheimer this Saturday. We'll be doing the usual chicken/ribs/brisket. Come by and pop a top!
:cheers:


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*ONE POT????*

If I were a Judge, you would get my vote for King Crab legs, Sausage, shrimp and Corn on the cobb with red potatoes Feast.
My Buddy makes the absolute best Boiling pot's Ive ever had. Which reminds me..He owe's us a Cooked up Pot of this.. Hopefully he will take care of his feasting Debt soon..


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> I forgot about tasso! I'm using andouille sausage, pork chops cubed, and cubed chicken thigh meat.


Sounds like you got a good combo there. The tasso kicks it up a notch I think. Although, adds a lot more spice so you have to wait on adding cayenne etc. until later. I don't mind the heat, but the wife will complain. Got to have some buttered up, toasted french bread with it too! Last time I made it I had boiled crawfish appetizers. We ate good that day.

Good luck on your cookout!

Tate


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Cajun smothered chicken thighs...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Andouille/pork/chicken jambalaya took 1st! We also got 2nd in Chicken, ribs, & brisket. A good haul! :cheers:


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

Good show there, hoss. Sorry we missed the jambalaya entry.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

It was good to see ya, broski!


----------



## Drew_Smoke (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> It was good to see ya, broski!


You too, man. If your weekend plans fall through you can help me judge at the County Line saturday???


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl: YOU FUNNY!! 

(I'm getting married this weekend)

Maybe she'll let me leave early :slimer:


----------

